# timeshare foreclosed anyhelp?



## lyn2twenty (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello All  
  I called to check on my Silverleaf timeshare delinquent  fees and was told that it had been forclosed on.  For a total of 1200 dollars,  I'm really bummed.  They sent me no notice  that I recieved and said post office had it there but i did not pick it up.  I know I was behind but due to life Could not pay fees.  Was going to pay in a few weeks.  They told me it went in forclosure April 4 or 17.  Can they do that? bought off ebay and have had it about 14 years.  Had EE attached.   Well looking for another Silverleaf with EE.  If deal is right I will take yours.  So Sad.  Many great memories.


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 20, 2017)

I think it is strange that customer service says it foreclosed, but 1st rep said I could pay in full now.  I told her I could pay partial she said no.  Asked to speak to manager she said foreclosed. So I called resort and they said if i checked in with a reservation i could make full payment.  They also said dont worry we see people with bigger amounts. They looked up account but did not see  foreclosure. Called customer service again they insisted it was foreclosed and I could not pay.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2017)

im pretty sure silverleaf offers a deedback program that includes a hefty fee to surrender your week back.

id think that if you are actually willing to pay current your delinquent fees and wish to maintain your ownership, that would be in the best interest for both parties....however it seems like you are going to need to get the right person on the phone to make that happen.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2017)

Where is the timeshare located? You should be able to confirm if foreclosure is completed by checking the recorded docs.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2017)

Lyn, how long has it been since you were current? I have a hard time with a foreclosure after just one year. $1200 strikes me as a larger amount that just maintenance. Since you acquired it on eBay (were there TS resales on eBay 14 years ago?) there's no mortgage. I also the have difficulty with 'the Post Office has the notification but you didn't pick it up.' Didn't you have a deliverable address. The Post office doesn't hold undeliverable mail for all that long before it goes back to the sender.

I feel sympathy for an owner who is involuntarily foreclosed upon, but there are things about your explanation that don't follow normal business and legal notice practices.

Oh, What's EE?

Best Wishes. . .

Jim


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 20, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Lyn, how long has it been since you were current? I have a hard time with a foreclosure after just one year. $1200 strikes me as a larger amount that just maintenance. Since you acquired it on eBay (were there TS resales on eBay 14 years ago?) there's no mortgage. I also the have difficulty with 'the Post Office has the notification but you didn't pick it up.' Didn't you have a deliverable address. The Post office doesn't hold undeliverable mail for all that long before it goes back to the sender.
> 
> I feel sympathy for an owner who is involuntarily foreclosed upon, but there are things about your explanation that don't follow normal business and legal notice practices.
> 
> ...


  Only owed 1200 in fees. Was paid in off in full when i bought it.  Also nothing from post office.  Was also told they did not have to notify me at first. Silverleaf resort is the name but bought out by orange lake.  Their logo is on my new bill along with Silverleaf.  I know they bought us last year i think.  Its hard for me to believe with no proof.


----------



## silentg (Apr 20, 2017)

So do you own at Orange Lake or Silver Lake?


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 20, 2017)

Now branded Holiday inn vacation club.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2017)

lyn2twenty said:


> Only owed 1200 in fees. Was paid in off in full when i bought it.  Also nothing from post office.  Was also told they did not have to notify me at first. Silverleaf resort is the name but bought out by orange lake.  Their logo is on my new bill along with Silverleaf.  I know they bought us last year i think.  Its hard for me to believe with no proof.


You can verify this at the county, see post #4.


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 20, 2017)

I called the county it was filed in and they gave me a ladys name who was handling it but did not give me her number. The courthouse was very evasive.  They also gave me an attorneys office who handles property but the had nothing.  I gave them account info and they couldnt find any info

 I will try again to see if it was foreclosed or heading that way. This could be a good thing.  I could upgrade at the right time.  Patience is a virtue


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 21, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Lyn, how long has it been since you were current? I have a hard time with a foreclosure after just one year. $1200 strikes me as a larger amount that just maintenance. Since you acquired it on eBay (were there TS resales on eBay 14 years ago?) there's no mortgage. I also the have difficulty with 'the Post Office has the notification but you didn't pick it up.' Didn't you have a deliverable address. The Post office doesn't hold undeliverable mail for all that long before it goes back to the sender.
> 
> I feel sympathy for an owner who is involuntarily foreclosed upon, but there are things about your explanation that don't follow normal business and legal notice practices.
> 
> ...




EE is the Endless Escape bonus time program offered by Silverleaf but has not been not included on deeds since 2000.  Silverleaf stopped transferring EE on resales several years back.  HIVC has taken over all the Silverleaf Resorts and is trying to place new rules.  The $1200 sounds like it is a Maintenance Fee due.  Find out how you can pay this and keep your week.  You will never be able to get a SL week with EE on it.  HIVC is trying to get SL owners to convert to their points and take over our SL weeks that we own and make us pay more for what we already have.


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 22, 2017)

Hophop4 said:


> EE is the Endless Escape bonus time program offered by Silverleaf but has not been not included on deeds since 2000.  Silverleaf stopped transferring EE on resales several years back.  HIVC has taken over all the Silverleaf Resorts and is trying to place new rules.  The $1200 sounds like it is a Maintenance Fee due.  Find out how you can pay this and keep your week.  You will never be able to get a SL week with EE on it.  HIVC is trying to get SL owners to convert to their points and take over our SL weeks that we own and make us pay more for what we already have.


              I called again to make full payment and was told i could not. Feeling bitter sweet on this one.  Found another with EE but wanted 4000 more than I wanted to pay.  They are out there. Looking for a Presidental.  Regular bonus would be ok . I owned a cabin


----------



## chapjim (Apr 22, 2017)

This isn't any help but that's what foreclosure means.  The right of redemption (the right to catch up on payments) has been foreclosed and the lienholder becomes the equitable owner.


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 22, 2017)

chapjim said:


> This isn't any help but that's what foreclosure means.  The right of redemption (the right to catch up on payments) has been foreclosed and the lienholder becomes the equitable owner.


I assumed they had taken it over.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 23, 2017)

lyn2twenty said:


> Found another with EE but wanted 4000 more than I wanted to pay.  They are out there. Looking for a Presidental.  Regular bonus would be ok....



If you buy another, I think there may be a chance based on your foreclosure that Silverleaf/HIVC may not accept you when you apply to register the new Week with them.

George


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 23, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> If you buy another, I think there may be a chance based on your foreclosure that Silverleaf/HIVC may not accept you when you apply to register the new Week with them.
> 
> George



Or they might apply their Right for Refusal (or whatever it's called) and not let the deal go though.  So sorry this happened to you.  SL weeks with EE are hard to come by now.


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 24, 2017)

I. Appreciate your concerns but this opens up a world of possibilities.  Weeks can be bought for as low as 99 dollars. My father owns also so dont count me out guys.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 25, 2017)

lyn2twenty said:


> I. Appreciate your concerns but this opens up a world of possibilities.  Weeks can be bought for as low as 99 dollars. My father owns also so dont count me out guys.




I agree SL weeks can be found as low a $1. too but the question is will the EE transfer???  This has been a toss up question for some time now.  Maybe now that HICV owns these resorts they may transfer but I don't really know for sure.  I don't think anyone knows until the deal goes thru and you see what you end up with.  Good Luck and I hope you find something that transfers.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2017)

another shining example of resort/hoas being completely out of touch with the reality of the existing resale market.


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 25, 2017)

Hophop4 said:


> EE is the Endless Escape bonus time program offered by Silverleaf but has not been not included on deeds since 2000.  Silverleaf stopped transferring EE on resales several years back.  HIVC has taken over all the Silverleaf Resorts and is trying to place new rules.  The $1200 sounds like it is a Maintenance Fee due.  Find out how you can pay this and keep your week.  You will never be able to get a SL week with EE on it.  HIVC is trying to get SL owners to convert to their points and take over our SL weeks that we own and make us pay more for what we already have.


 
I have really enjoyed my ownership at the villages but I think I will  find  some rentals weeks and use those until the right oppurtunity  comes.


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 25, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> another shining example of resort/hoas being completely out of touch with the reality of the existing resale market.


They have no idea.  Timeshare resales are out there and some owners are ready for a change.  I was not trying to go in foreclosure.  . Lack of communication was my downfall.  I think if they know you want to keep your timeshare they would work with you.  Last year was rough and contributed to my lost.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 25, 2017)

Were you only past due on 2017 fees or 2018 as well?  Do you pay monthly and this was several months- how many without payment?
It would be really odd for dues to be payable in Dec/January and they have already foreclosed.  Things don't move that fast.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2017)

oh i dont blame them for taking action on a delinquent owner....

I blame them for having an EXISTING owner whos willing to give them money to restore and maintain his or her ownership right in front of them and refusing to take action to ensure yet another interval is being paid and has a willing/happy/paying owner in it.

that should be the ultimate goal of any HOA.  any rules or regulations put in place that hinder this effort are doing a disservice to all the other owners at the resort.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 25, 2017)

What is going on is that most Silverleaf Owners have either EE or Bonus Time on their contracts.  EE for older contacts.  Since HICV took over they have been trying to get as many owners to convert to their point system so that HICV can take over their weeks.  If a SL owner owns more than one week with bonus they lose the ability to use the bonus on the additional week which makes the bonus useless.  For every week they take away from a SL owner that week goes into a different pool and leaves less Bonus Time for SL owners to use.  Their goal is to try to convert every SL owner into their points system thus eliminating the Bonus Time.  So now they have lyn2's week with EE.


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 27, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Were you only past due on 2017 fees or 2018 as well?  Do you pay monthly and this was several months- how many without payment?
> It would be really odd for dues to be payable in Dec/January and they have already foreclosed.  Things don't move that fast.


No it was 1 year maintanance for 2017 .


----------



## lyn2twenty (Apr 27, 2017)

Hophop4 said:


> What is going on is that most Silverleaf Owners have either EE or Bonus Time on their contracts.  EE for older contacts.  Since HICV took over they have been trying to get as many owners to convert to their point system so that HICV can take over their weeks.  If a SL owner owns more than one week with bonus they lose the ability to use the bonus on the additional week which makes the bonus useless.  For every week they take away from a SL owner that week goes into a different pool and leaves less Bonus Time for SL owners to use.  Their goal is to try to convert every SL owner into their points system thus eliminating the Bonus Time.  So now they have lyn2's week with EE.


Yep they sure do.  They have my EE.  Ive already found a give away. for Silverleaf but they said no bonus transfer.  I also know how that has worked in past from reading different timeshare blogs and how mine worked out. I think Silverleaf has been sold a couple of times during my ownership.  I might wait until then.


----------

